# ECollar



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Can i get a good ecollar for less than 150 bucks? If so what kind?? I guess i didn't know what form to put it in. I am mainly will use the ecollar while Phesant hunting.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I love my tri tronics e collar. I believe it's the tri tronics 60...I think I payed $150 dollars a few years ago. It's very dependable.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Try this site for dog collors

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... egory&rid=


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

For 150 bucks you're probably looking at a low end Cabelas gun dog (made by Innotek) model or the Sport Dog 400. The Tri-Tronics sport 60 runs about 269, but as Rick said it is a very good collar.

If you spend an extra $50 you can step into the Dogtra 200 NCP.

Flip open a Cabelas catalog or go online and do a little research and you'll probably find something that fits your needs. Be cautious of Innotek.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Some items you just have to spend a little more to buy quality or it's not even worth the purchase in the first place. $150 worth of crap is still just that...crap. Wait until you can spend another $100 and look at Tri-Tronics.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out "collar clinic" online. They sell reconditioned collars and may have something for you.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Stay away from Innotek, I'm on my third collar in 5 years. lucky I had a five year warranty, so they replace for free.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have the Innotek and have been using it for the last 6-7 years and works great, no problems. Tri Tronics is another good product too.


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

I have used the Tri-tronics collars for 7 years and have been extremely pleased with it. My hunting partner tried the Innotek and the DT collar and the results were poor. The DT had a flaw and came on continuosly whenever it wasn't being pressed, scary for the dog.


----------

